# Archangel Information?



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been looking at Archangels. They are very beautiful. Can they be trained to trap and allowed to fly outside of their loft? I would love to have a family of them to care for and let fly around my home.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Wayne, Any pigeon can learn how to trap. But not every pigeon wants to fly. Find a breeder and get some just weaned squeaker. Train it like you would any flying breed or dropper. If they loft fly bonus.


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

*Archangels*

I have allot of Archs. and I freefly some. They are very good flyers and like Starlings a hawk cannot catch them. Youngsters yes. But not adults. Train them the same way you would homers or rollers. On top of that they offer a multitde of colors and I have them all. Go to my website http://www.colorpigeons.com/ and look at the photos and then go to the top left corner and click the archangel video. Regards Danny Joe


----------



## Marcos Montes (Oct 24, 2007)

vivagirl said:


> I have allot of Archs. and I freefly some. They are very good flyers and like Starlings a hawk cannot catch them. Youngsters yes. But not adults. Train them the same way you would homers or rollers. On top of that they offer a multitde of colors and I have them all. Go to my website http://www.colorpigeons.com/ and look at the photos and then go to the top left corner and click the archangel video. Regards Danny Joe


Danny Joe,

I've not been able to enter your website for a few days now...


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Refresh your computer. If that don't work copy & paste this http://www.colorpigeons.com/ The site has no problems


----------

